# 저리가루



## Hyperpolyglot

I am playing pokemon in korean so I can have fun while learning korean,  there's a move called 저리가루, and it is stun spore in english, it makes your opponent paralyze, what I don't get is why is it called 저리가루?  I know 가루 means powder/dust so this is a compound word of 저리 plus 가루, I look up the dictionary and only found 저리 means "like that, that way;  low interest"
How does it become stun spore?


----------



## hahnny

First reaction: what?
After reading: Lol
My guess was, going into reading, 저리가(go away, imperative)+ 루(Reu, some gay name) = Hey Reu, go away.
But it turned out the game trimmed down "저리가 + 가루(powder)" to "저리__가루" so only one 가 is there. (I guess it's funnier this way)
Thats why it is "repellent(~go away) powder", or as you taught me, stun spore.

Edit. Oh sooory~ it's numbing powder! I was wrong, obviously.


----------



## Sociologist

Hi, Hyperpolyglot! 

I’ve never heard about such an expression. And, Namu wiki says that it is just a mistranslation of a Japanese expression (https://namu.wiki/w/저리가루).

Simply put, ‘저리’ in ‘저리가루’ seems relevant to ‘저리다’ which means ‘is numb.’ That is, 저리가루 means (or sets out to mean) ‘powder that makes someone numb.’ Yet, the expression itself, i.e., 저리가루 is a wrong expression.


----------

